# Adjusting Draw Length On A Martin Bengal



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

If you don't have one available then "NO" you don't need a bow press. There are a couple things you can do. One is to just back the limb bolts off evenly till you can rotate the cam enough to get at the hidden screw. The other, and the way I do it, is to just squeeze the cable as tightly to the riser as I can. This rotates the cams also, usually enough to get at the screw. If you do this and can't hold it then use a zip-tie to hold it in place. When you're done cut the zip-tie while you hold the cable.


----------

